# Alternating Fungicides



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning guys. I have an issue going on in my Zeon Zoysia. I snapped a couple of pics, but I am not sure if it Brown Patch or Dollar Spot. I am leaning towards Brown Patch. I put down Pillar G in April, and Heritage G in June. My dilemma is that Pillar G is a group 3 and group 11 fungicide, and Heritage G is a group 11. What other could I use as an alternative? I am in Alabama, so I can not get Clearys. I also prefer granular applications. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Prostar I would say is your option for rotation. Nose bleed expensive and available only as water dispersible granule - it must be dissolved and sprayed. Since your local fungus has already shrugged off grp 3 and 11 (Prostar is grp 7) I'd tank mix the Prostar with (or do a rapid follow up app) a contact fungicide, eg Daconil, or Mancozeb, for the knock out punch. No such thing as a granular contact fungicide - they must be sprayed. When rotating back to your previous fungicides, I would keep applying a follow up app of contact fungicide. When fungus becomes resistant we all lose.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

For dollar spot you can rotate in Cleary 3336 which is a group 1.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Pythium, Take-all-root-rot, Gray leaf spot are the usual culprits this time of year.

A couple weeks ago i some fungus spreading and attacking (again) a large plant i have in the area. Rust spot mostly on the plant, grey leaf spot, and possible pythium.

Since i started spraying the plant with Neem oil, i read the label and researched online that the st. aug can be sprayed with it as well as it is labeled for brown patch and grey leaf spot. So i tried that, and just sprayed that 1 area, and it seemed to do a good job of holding off the disease (grass greened back up). Not to mention i love seeing the moths take off an fly away as im spraying the stuff.

Yesterday i decided to try a 2000 sq ft area with a combo of Neem oil and Seaweed (also supposed to help with fungus) so will see how that goes.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

kb02gt said:


> Pythium, Take-all-root-rot, Gray leaf spot are the usual culprits this time of year.


I don't think zoysia is susceptible to gray leaf spot.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

I should have said:
Prostar I would say is your option for rotation, _if it's brown patch._

If it's dollar spot, on the other hand, I don't see shipping restrictions on Cleary's 3336 granular on Amazon. They might object to shipping it to Alabama once you add it to the cart and try to check out IDK. This is the first I've ever heard of restrictions on Cleary's to Alabama, but I see -by checking on domyown.com- that you're right about that. Although it's possible that Amazon hasn't heard of that restriction yet either? Worth a look:
https://www.amazon.com/Cleary-Chemical-Ornamental-Systemic-Fungicide/dp/B004KNUWJM/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OKSTZY74P8X9&dchild=1&keywords=clearys+3336g&qid=1596058233&sprefix=clearys+%2Caps%2C168&sr=8-1

On the other hand, if it is dollar spot instead, and you can't get Cleary's, I see that Alabama has not yet heard of, or else has not yet decided you must never under any circumstances be allowed to have, Kabuto.
https://www.domyown.com/kabuto-fungicide-sc-p-20543.html


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I was battling with dollar spot in my Zeon and still am a little bit. I ordered some Eagle 20EW. Sprayed that about 3 weeks ago and it has been improving. I wouldnt say that it's completely gone, but definitely better. Just ordered Patch Pro which is propiconazole. That will be here soon and I will try that one out next go around.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

I alternate between Scotts Disease X Granular (Azoxystrobin - group 11) and Bayer BioAdvanced Liquid (Propiconazole - group 3). Seems to work well. I believe the BioAdvacned is available in granular as well.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

BioAdvanced is available as a granular. I picked mine up at Lowes.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Cleary 3336 is available in Alabama. I buy it from domyown but can also get it -- for a lot more $$ -- from the local Site One.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I searched elsewhere and found a place in Georgia that will ship Clearys 3336. Hopefully it will work out. I found the Daconil, but the wife did not want me to use it since it was delisted for residential use( we have two little ones under 5 yrs ).

On the subject of liquid fungicides, what is the go to sprayer for applying fungicides?

Domyown.com is where I was trying to order it from. They will ship the liquid, but not the granules. I do not know why. Can you shed some light on the reasoning behind that?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Southern Lawn said:


> Domyown.com is where I was trying to order it from. They will ship the liquid, but not the granules. I do not know why. Can you shed some light on the reasoning behind that?


The granules are worthless, stick with liquid.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Southern Lawn said:


> Thanks for the replies. I searched elsewhere and found a place in Georgia that will ship Clearys 3336. Hopefully it will work out. I found the Daconil, but the wife did not want me to use it since it was delisted for residential use( we have two little ones under 5 yrs ).
> 
> On the subject of liquid fungicides, what is the go to sprayer for applying fungicides?
> 
> Domyown.com is where I was trying to order it from. They will ship the liquid, but not the granules. I do not know why. Can you shed some light on the reasoning behind that?


https://www.domyown.com/tomahawk-pro-series-66-gallon-gas-power-backpack-sprayer-with-twin-tip-nozzle-p-22869.html Not joking about this either. 5 gallons over 5000 sq ft as fast as you can walk


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

They will ship the liquid, but not the granules. I do not know why. Can you shed some light on the reasoning behind that?

It make no sense, as Johnnie Cochrane might say. It could be due to nothing more than a dumb typo on the website.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> They will ship the liquid, but not the granules. I do not know why. Can you shed some light on the reasoning behind that?
> 
> It make no sense, as Johnnie Cochrane might say. It could be due to nothing more than a dumb typo on the website.


It's got to be a typo. You can get it here: https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/3336-dg-lite-granular-fungicide?variant=15766497460335&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&utm_campaign=gs-2020-01-15&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIodWep-Xz6gIVVcDICh1EDA1YEAQYBCABEgJV-PD_BwE


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Had gotten the chance to try out both Clearys and Myclobutanil (aka Eagle 20) in their granular form. From what i could tell performance was not much different than the liquid. Yet the liquid is significantly cheaper. These are systemic fungicides that must be taken in and come into some contact by the plant so that is what technically makes the liquid better. Especially if you have a lot of brown spots, etc. Those stray roots inside the area of the brown spots with all the thatch etc may not touch the granules. However if concerned with safety, i do believe the granules are safer since they are not activated until wet. The mask requirement is less as well.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I've used both granular and liquid and I definitely prefer the liquid.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah i just cannot bring myself to spend the money for granular when it comes to fungicides. Not only that but you cannot do any sort of mixing with granular (unless of course its WDG, lol).

After trying many different (the usual ones) fungicides except for the liquid version of azoxystrobin (highly toxic in liquid form from what i hear). I find do Clearys to be the best. Used by itself at the high homeowner rate it obliterated any brown patch and take-all-root rot i was beginning to get back in Mar/Apr. But that was my 1st and 2nd time using it. So maybe no resistance yet. The 3rd time which was last month i did put it down with the azoxy granular, but did not water it in. Big mistake. But still took care of the fungus. Would say about 1/4 of my lawn was destroyed last year due to fungus.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

After reading all of this and researching the numerous sprayers, I came across a new term to me:

Fertigation- applying fertilizers, herbicides, fungicides through an irrigation system.

Does anybody here have any experience with these systems?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. This is ok to do provided you have 1. Proper isolation of the water supply incoming 2. No run off or drift from the sprinklers occurs ever. 3. Your irrigation system is 100% uniform in terms of water distribution.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Those are some tight specs...especially the no run off, ever. That would be difficult to achieve.

I found it interesting that the systems I looked at were "spoon feeding" the lawn almost every watering.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Sounds like #2 and #3 are impossible @Greendoc ....and I guess thats yourpoint 😁


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Also know that if you are intending to introduce any EPA registered pesticide into the system, the backflow prevention required is in the form of a reservoir tank that is filled by the water line separated by an air gap between the tank and the fill pipe. The water going into the irrigation system must be pumped from that tank. The way those systems advertising insect control can do it is they are adding EPA exempt organic repellents. An actual registered pesticide would fall under the above specifications. I have designed and operated chemical injection systems for greenhouses and sod farms.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks for all the great information. I will keep searching for the right sprayer.


----------

